# New addition



## kevster03 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi guys,
my friend has been pestering me to register here for a while so... I did. I have a 1991 Audi 200 turbo (non quattro) that i've had for a few months and absolutely love it. 








more pictures at http://kdavies.ath.cx/audi200.html


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: New addition (kevster03)*

Nice car! Be careful with that tranny, so it wont blow up. Your old 5000 looks nice as well, tell us more about it!


----------



## kevster03 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: New addition (PerL)*

It was my friends 1983 Audi 5000 turbo diesel; he recently sold it on eBay (why we were taking the pictures). It was a really neat car. 
more pics of the Turbo Diesel http://kdavies.ath.cx/audi5000.html


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: New addition (kevster03)*

what is that blue wire hanging down from the dash?


----------



## jeff delaney (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: New addition (jonny_breakz)*

Looks just like my 86 only I have the fuchs. Well tried to transfer a pic but cant figure it out.


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: New addition (jeff delaney)*

These 5000s were classics!
Very nice 200 too!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: New addition (Senna4Life)*

Why does your car have quattro in the back window if it isnt a q?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: New addition (jonny_breakz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







lookin goooood


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: New addition (jonny_breakz)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Quote, originally posted by *jonny_breakz* »_Why does your car have quattro in the back window if it isnt a q?

I was curious about that too.


----------



## mwebb95jetta (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: New addition (audiguy06)*

Can I ask when you purchased this car, I looked at an identical car that I had planned on purchasing this weekend, and im hoping its not the same one.


----------



## mwebb95jetta (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: New addition (mwebb95jetta)*

Oops nevermind just saw the date on it, someone brought it back.


----------

